# Big Al's tent sale this weekend



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

I was browsing some stuff on big Al's website. Looks like there is a tent sale this weekend.
Might stop by for some equipment

My want list inc;

A python w/c
1 or 2 5-10 gallon grow out/qt tanks
1 or 2 sponge filters
Air pump and fittings
Heaters

Has anyone seen a scanned flyer floating around?

Not sure if this post belongs here, but its here now


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Tent Sale/Tent_Sale.html


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

My want list :

- Prime (I'm out !)
- Flourish Excel

- Diamond or Buenos Aires Tetras


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Anything interesting ?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Big Al's Mississauga - Red Sea Commercial packs of sea salt (large bag) $39.99+ taxes. 1/2 pallet left. 200 Gallons


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Taipan said:


> Big Al's Mississauga - Red Sea Commercial packs of sea salt (large bag) $39.99+ taxes. 1/2 pallet left. 200 Gallons


Is it the old style or Redsea Coral Pro ?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I should have taken a picture. Damn it. I have no clue. I'm assuming it's regular. Not Pro. It was labelled "Commercial Pack"


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nothing special for me but I've picked up the Pentair Customflo for 29.99


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Any deals on aquariums?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*big als tent sale*

anyone else score anything good ......


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

tom g said:


> anyone else score anything good ......


eheim 2080


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Hydor rotating deflector brand new $6
Marineland skimmer 100 $20

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tent sale*

swc 160 skimmer 20.00
pooper scooper 2.00


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Damn a swc 160 for 20$? Thats a heck of a deal

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was there at 4pm today, they were giving away some water conditioners, if you do not take its goes into the garbage. A lot of goodies, its a question of what you want.


----------

